

Rackspace Control Panel SSL Certificate Is Invalid - bkanber
https://mycloud.rackspace.com/

======
bkanber
Seems wild to me that such an important service, run by an infrastructure
company, would have an invalid SSL cert on their control panel (as reported by
Chrome).

Does anyone know what might have happened here? I have no idea if it's safe to
log into the control panel right now.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Literally every major infrastructure company has accidentally let a SSL cert
expire. Google, Microsoft, Apple, Cisco, etc. etc.

~~~
bkanber
This one isn't expired though (June 2015). Either they cheaped out, or
misconfigured, or there's some kind of MITM attack going on.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
It's possible that one of their intermediate certs expired. This caught Google
a couple months back.

